# Prolapsed Uterus



## Flossika (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got back from he vet with my 2 year old pet rat. She as been diagnosed with a Prolapsed Uterus. 

Can anyone explain what are the causes of this? I've read online that its caused by giving birth to large babies, or many. She as never had babies I've had her from the age of 6 weeks old.

Also they want to spay her tomorrow which is going to cost me £200.00 by all means I dont mind paying this, But is'nt that abit overboard. I had my cat spayed at the same place 2 months ago for £35.00.

Please note - Its a private vet practice


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hi sorry I dont know anything a prolapsed uterus's but my Dappy got spayed not that long ago and it cost me £80. Hope your girl is ok x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds a little expensive.

My hamster cost £90 for surgery. I wouldn't have though a rat spay would have been over double the price.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Flossika said:


> I just got back from he vet with my 2 year old pet rat. She as been diagnosed with a Prolapsed Uterus.
> 
> Can anyone explain what are the causes of this? I've read online that its caused by giving birth to large babies, or many. She as never had babies I've had her from the age of 6 weeks old.
> 
> ...


She is two years old.. Does the vet think its in her best interest to spay her.. Have you thought about getting a second opinion?

I dont know anything about prolapsed uterus's in Rats.. Has her uterus come out or is it still in her and moved down her body? As in you can see a lump somewhere..


----------



## Flossika (Apr 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> She is two years old.. Does the vet think its in her best interest to spay her.. Have you thought about getting a second opinion?
> 
> I dont know anything about prolapsed uterus's in Rats.. Has her uterus come out or is it still in her and moved down her body? As in you can see a lump somewhere..


I have been thinking since I've left the vets a 5pm today. Yes according to the vets its prolapsed & its totally out. Basically she has a big red lump coming out of her vagina as if she is a male with one testical.

Also what concerns me is the vets stated that they have never seen this in a rat before & have never performed a spaying on a rat.

In a state of panic & concern for her I just agreed & booked her in for the morning.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

£200 is ridiculous.

Please try and find a more experienced and less expensive vet...simply as its quite an operation to push the prolapse back in and then spay the doe, and not a great operation for a vet to start with, who has never done it before!

There is no other treatment aside from spaying in truth, and the sooner its done the better.


----------



## Flossika (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I cancelled the op this morning

She as got an appoinmnent at a different vet practice Friday morning. They said they could keep her in that day & perform the op plus it will on be £75.00.

They havent worked with a large amount of rats, but seemed to know more when I spoke with them.

I feel more confident this time


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww well best of luck!! Hope everything is sorted soon!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

When its all done and she has recovered Make sure you tell the original rat that you went somewhere else due to their lack of experience re Rats and over pricing.. Maybe they over priced though cause they didn't want to do it.. But then again why book her in.. ?

Goodluck and my fingers are crossed for you two.. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> When its all done and she has recovered *Make sure you tell the original rat* that you went somewhere else due to their lack of experience re Rats and over pricing.. Maybe they over priced though cause they didn't want to do it.. But then again why book her in.. ?
> 
> Goodluck and my fingers are crossed for you two.. xxx


I shouldn't laugh I know


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I shouldn't laugh I know


OMG I didn't realise I had put that.. meant vet..LOL I have an excuse though.. I fell asleep at 8pm last night and Bridget woke me for the toilet at 3.45 am.. So I got on here fo an hour still in noddy land..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OMG I didn't realise I had put that.. meant vet..LOL I have an excuse though.. I fell asleep at 8pm last night and Bridget woke me for the toilet at 3.45 am.. So I got on here fo an hour still in noddy land..


I shouldn't have pointed it out for it was obv what you meant....just made me actually laugh out loud  Wow early night!! I couldn't sleep till after two...then woke up and 3.30...can't blame anyone  Am dead on my feet today!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I shouldn't have pointed it out for it was obv what you meant....just made me actually laugh out loud  Wow early night!! I couldn't sleep till after two...then woke up and 3.30...can't blame anyone  Am dead on my feet today!! xx


Im not so clever..lol far too much sleep I very rarely get more than 5 hours...

And here is hoping little Ratty is all ok..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not so clever..lol far too much sleep I very rarely get more than 5 hours...
> 
> And here is hoping little Ratty is all ok..


Yeah me too!! Hope she is OK!! xx


----------



## Flossika (Apr 28, 2009)

A little update!

Everything is now fine & well, by the time she saw the new vet the swelling had gone down & the vet was able to "pop" it back in ( so he said lol). She has been great since & no problems.

Vet advised due to her age he preferred not to give her an operation.

Much better vet than the first


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flossika said:


> A little update!
> 
> Everything is now fine & well, by the time she saw the new vet the swelling had gone down & the vet was able to "pop" it back in ( so he said lol). She has been great since & no problems.
> 
> ...


Oh hun that is wonderful news!!!  Yeah sounds a much more experienced vet and hopefully that will hold it!! Congrats! xx


----------



## Flossika (Apr 28, 2009)

Thankyou! She is so much happier! She as also got a spring in her step again!


----------

